# How Much Silicone?



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, this weekend my dad and I will be resealing a 125 gallon. We have bought a cork guns sized 10.8 ounce of marine land aquarium silicone. Is this enough or should i buy more?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Better to have it on hand and take back any unused tubes.

If you have not done this before, first get some cheap practice. Get some cardboard boxes and some cheap caulk about a dollar a tube. Practice making beads inside the boxes with the cheap stuff. Having caulked windows gives you similar experience but caulking in three dimensions inside a box shape is a little different maneuvering.

The vapors from a 125 will be significant. If you can move the tank to a garage with all the doors open, or a covered patio, you will not fill the house with hazardous acetic acid fumes. Hold your breath or have a remote air supply when your head is inside or near the tank. The acid fumes in any large tank can be overpowering.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not going to bead it my dad is, he's pretty good at stuff like this.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cichlidman14 said:


> I'm not going to bead it my dad is, he's pretty good at stuff like this.


Have him read what I said. Do it outside. Don't breath the fumes.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

We have the tank in the garage so it's all good


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I recently did a 55 gallon tank (16 linear feet) in just less than one tube.

Joe


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I recently resealed a 75 gallon tank with less than a 10 oz. tube of silicone. There is about a foot more bead in a 75 than a 55.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

So i should be fine then? its a 10.8 oz tube.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Fine. Don't listen to any one. Do what you want.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Whats your problem, I was asking U if that would be enough, if theres a problem dont respond to my post or I will get a moderator.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Whats your problem, I was asking U if that would be enough, if theres a problem dont respond to my post or I will get a moderator.


 Please do. You asked if you needed more than one tube, I said you did. You argued with that answer and with each suggestion I made. I tried to help you with your question. I suggested you have your dad read this. I apologize for being exasperated with your handling of this. Maybe someone else will work with you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The suggestion to have an extra tube of silicone available is good advice in the event you need it. It is difficult to determine how different individuals apply silicone when resealing a tank because some people use thicker or thinner beads.

In my experience, I used one standard size cartridge tube of silicone to reseal all eight joints on my 125G tank but I did have previous experience on other tanks.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Deeda your answer was what I was looking for Looks like I'll have to go to the store. If I were to remove the silicone lets say today, would it be okay to leave the tank without the interior silicone?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, it will be fine to remove the interior silicone as long as you aren't planning on moving the tank again, just to avoid the possibility of twisting the tank.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

